# check this out



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

Had anyone seen an ad like this:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-Complete-set-with-10-fish-W0QQAdIdZ240923326

Dp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not too sure what you are asking here?

It looks like the seller is just trying to get rid of his entire saltwater aquarium.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

looks pretty expensive at 8880 dollars.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I guaranty he won't even get half his asking price. He doesn't even give you all the brands/modesl of his equipment. Who in their right mind would drop almost 9K on a used system not knowing what everything is. He'll be lucky to get around $2000 something for this sytem.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

His spelling is totally goofy too, like seriously what kind of fish is a yellow "tank" or a hippo "tank", or "damsil" or a "clocky" clownfish, LOL!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

